# Pool liner needed



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I'm planning on buying a house in Pensacola which has a pool in need of a liner. The pool is 36X18 with an 8ft hopper. Can anyone give me a rough estimate of cost? I will be in Pensacola Sunday to sign paperwork for this house, so I can maybe get access if anyone wants to see the pool. At the momentI am looking for a rough estimate and won't hold anybody to their prices. Thanks </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Mike, we spoke on the phone today, the out fit was "Johnson Pools" Good professional and good to work with. They came from a contact from here on the forum.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm checking on prices too. They've been from $2350 to $2800 for the same size. If anyone has heard of a quality installer with a better price please let me know too.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Interested in this too. I am in need of a new liner + installation. If someone's got a referral for this please post it.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Best price I got was $3000. for a 28 ml liner and repair to crack concrete around ladder. Due to be put in in the next week or so.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes as stated above....Johnsons Pools. I use to work there installing liners and cleaning pools. Great locally owened company, and Dan (owner) is super nice and honest with his customers. 436-7665....give them a call and they will hook you up. Let him know that you were referred by Jeff Perkins from the fishing forum....might give you a little deal. Hope this helps!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Jimmy @ Dolphin Pools 712-4883


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

The bank paid for the pool repairs. Johnson Pools did the repairs. Looks great. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

